# best flat diaper?



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

So I want to get a dozen flat diapers to try and am wondering if they are all made equal or if one company is better than another?

I have prefolds (Little Lions) and they are only a year old and have wear wholes in them so I'm leary now to just go with the best price.

Anyways give me what ya got and any helpful hints would be appreciated as well.









Thanks


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Something to consider is how you're going to fasten them. My flannel flats don't take so well to a snappi, but I've seen terry flats, which snappi just fine.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I've looked at a few sites and they have birds eye flats which should take a snappi ok right? I wouldn't mind using pins sometimes but like the convenience of the snappi.

Thanks for the reminder! That would suck to get only pinable ones.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I have LL flats and also flats from granitesmith on ebay (they have an online store too- doodles textiles maybe?)
The LL are a bit bigger and more absorbant. I've read they are quite comparable to GMD flats. Ds can go all night with an LL flat trifolded, but it's too bulky for daytime. I'd guess it wouldn't be too bulky if it were pinned or snappi'd though.

The granitesmith flats are trim when trifolded, and less absorbant. They work fine for us, but we change every time ds pees (he gets a rash otherwise).


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks, do you have any of the LL indian prefolds? just curious to see how they are holding up.

I will look at the LL flats hopefully they hold up better than there prefolds.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

We use LL flats - I can't compare them with their prefolds, but I think the quality of the fabric is really good. Thick and absorbent, washes and dries beautifully! I want to buy more, in fact!


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I don't have any pf's to compare them to. I've only had them a couple months- sorry!


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I ordered some LL flats tonight so well see what I think! I'm excited lol

My DD has had a rash that comes and goes but never really goes away and I'm kinda hoping these help since there is really no place for detergent to hide in them.


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie T* 
I ordered some LL flats tonight so well see what I think! I'm excited lol

My DD has had a rash that comes and goes but never really goes away and I'm kinda hoping these help since there is really no place for detergent to hide in them.

I was disappointed in the LL flats. I hope you have better luck!


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chase_mommy* 
I was disappointed in the LL flats. I hope you have better luck!

Why did you not like them if I can ask?


----------



## GrungeBaby (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello, I am also looking for feed back on flat diapers. Has any one tried the Imse Vimse brand or the Hemp Babies Flat?


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

i used the chinese prefolds and thought they were awesome!
http://www.theclothdiapershop.com/catalog.php?item=180

they lasted through 3 babies and i'm using a lot of them as rags now. after the second baby though, i did end up buying some new ones but i found they held up really well.


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie T* 
Why did you not like them if I can ask?

First of all I was turned off a bit by how long it took to deliver. I have never waited a whole week for GMD but it took LL almost 2 whole weeks. Then I get them, wash and dry to find that 8 of the 12 are extremely miss shaped. I'm not talking about them being a rectangel... all four side are different lengths. I also noticed on half of them that the corners are frayed.. not something I would expect to find on new flats. I e-mailed them and I felt they were a bit snarky in their response. I was told that I dryer them to long making them uneven and that perhaps flats aren't for me and I could return them all. They also said that I could return the frayed ones and they would replace those. I decided against it. By the time I spent the money to ship them back, lost use of the flat, waited for their return (remember it took 2 weeks to get them) I could already of reserged them myself. Just not pleased with the whole deal.

*** Don't over dry them.







***


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chase_mommy* 
First of all I was turned off a bit by how long it took to deliver. I have never waited a whole week for GMD but it took LL almost 2 whole weeks. Then I get them, wash and dry to find that 8 of the 12 are extremely miss shaped. I'm not talking about them being a rectangel... all four side are different lengths. I also noticed on half of them that the corners are frayed.. not something I would expect to find on new flats. I e-mailed them and I felt they were a bit snarky in their response. I was told that I dryer them to long making them uneven and that perhaps flats aren't for me and I could return them all. They also said that I could return the frayed ones and they would replace those. I decided against it. By the time I spent the money to ship them back, lost use of the flat, waited for their return (remember it took 2 weeks to get them) I could already of reserged them myself. Just not pleased with the whole deal.

*** Don't over dry them.







***

Well that makes me a little nervous as my pfs from LL are already fraying and having wear spots threw them. If I have a bad experience with the flats as well I will NEVER order from LL again. Thats really crappy customer service. I ordered them on the 30th so I'm sure I have a long wait.


----------



## belle.h (Oct 19, 2005)

I've heard Osocosy flats are good. I'm planning on getting some once my baby is out of newborn size prefolds.... Check out sewcraftybaby.com. Great customer service and free shipping.


----------

